# wife thinks sexual acts are funny



## Waited4This (Apr 10, 2011)

Me and my wife were talking about some sexual acts like a boob job, not the plastic surgery kind, and said that she doesn't think when could keep a straight face during the act. Are there other women out there that have this same problem?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

I guess I'm just wondering why sex being funny sometimes is a "problem" that you think women have?

Sometimes sex is funny. Sometimes things don't go as planned, or are even a total disaster, and all you can do is laugh and try something else. Sometimes someone farts at the wrong time, makes a weird face, gets a cramp in their leg, says something that sounded way hotter in their head than it did out loud. Stuff happens that can be funny. The mental image of you fvcking her boobs might, as an isolated thought, actually be pretty humorous. 

So, did you ask your wife to try it and she turned you down flat? Or are you just offended that she didn't think it sounded as hot as you thought she should?


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

When something is fun it's okay to giggle and laugh! That's not a problem. Take oral sex for example, we both love to make the other crack up during.


----------



## MissScarlett (May 22, 2013)

Speaking of breast jobs, if they are too oily they are too slippery to hold together - that's pretty funny, isn't it? 

I was also wondering if she flat out rejected the idea or was just making a comment that she would find it humorous.


----------



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

I think lots of sex acts are funny. We laugh quite a bit during sex. Some of the outfits that H has given me make me laugh at the absurdity. Funny noises, positions not quite working out like we thought, scaring the dogs, squeaky bed, banging headboard,things getting too wet and slippery, falling off the bed. I know most people are turned on by visual porn but the visuals of sex often make me laugh, boob jobs do make me laugh as well, sex can be funny. 

As long as we are laughing together and not at each other, we're happy. I didn't know this was a problem. Now I'll have to ask H if I need to be more serious...


----------



## Waited4This (Apr 10, 2011)

Its not a problem I was in a hurry when I posted and didn't word it right. We laugh during sex I think its natural to laugh during just as everyone has stated above. I have asked her to do this but she either laughs at the idea or rejects it but lastnite she was the one who brought it up. I told her that even if I thought something was funny that she wanted me to try I would still try it for her and contain the humor for her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

A few years after my divorce, I was dating a woman and it started out just casual and after some time it went to where we were sleeping together. 

All was good except for the one thing. When she had an orgasm, she would laugh and for a while it was kind of like a downer for me. Finally I said, "what the hell is so funny" and she said that ever since the first time she had one, she would laugh because it tickled her in a way that she couldn't help but laugh.

Well, what ever floats your boat but for a while I thought she was laughing at me and when that would happen, I would go "half mast" if you get my drift. Finally I didn't let it bother me and tried my best to get her laughing. Thought the woman was nuts but what the heck.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

Me and my ex one time were making love on the bed backwards and got too close to the edge. We fell off both of us in full coitus hit the floor hard with a major THUD! when we hit the floor, we were still in coitus. I tried to soften the blow to her by using my arm to take the impact of the fall and hurt myself a bit.

After a few seconds getting over the stunned, we laughed so hard, we both cried!


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

Waited;
So is this bugging you, or are you just curious about other peoples view of sex and humor?


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

DH has trouble w/intimacy so he'd be more inclined to laugh than to be intense during sex. Maybe your wife is similar? 

It's fun though I'm telling ya, you haven't lived til your partner is about to go down on you and blows a raspberry on your inner thigh.Makes your body jerk so hard you almost knee the person in the face


----------



## Seawolf (Oct 10, 2011)

Boob Job? Never heard that act referred to with this name. When I was growing up, the popular term for it in my crowd was "Hawaiian Muscle Fvck". True fact, and if that don't make you laugh, then nothin will.


----------



## Thunder7 (Jan 2, 2013)

You want a funny story about that particular sex act, I got one. Years ago my wife and I were playing Pictionary, guys against the girls. The term was 'pearl necklace'. While one of the girls was trying to draw a detailed necklace my friend drew a pair of boobs with a penis in the middle, uh, finishing. Needless to say I blurted out 'pearl necklace'. Best part, it was for the win. The girls were none too happy. :rofl:


----------



## krebszaoyad (Apr 9, 2014)

When something is fun it's okay to giggle and laugh!


----------



## tinybuddha58 (Mar 29, 2014)

My husband did something very odd the last time we had sex and I just started laughing. He said "Was that dumb?" and I said "Whatever floats your boat"


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Early on in our relationship we went through a very funny stage of accidentally hurting each other, a kick in the head here and there and other things.
Mr H is a lot bigger than me so we had to get used to the size difference and then eventually we stopped kicking each other in the head


----------



## sparkyjim (Sep 22, 2012)

It's quite alright to laugh during sex, or even just talking about sex. But if your wife laughs when you take your pants off then you might have a problem....


The Best of Seinfeld - The Shrinkage - YouTube


----------



## the2ofus (Jan 28, 2014)

We were just discussing "The Shrinkage" this morning!!!:rofl:


----------



## Surviving This Marriage (Mar 23, 2014)

Word to the wise, NEVER sneeze during sex. A guy ripping one on the withdraw is bad, but sneezing is way worse. You know the machines that launch baseballs? Yeah, something like that. I'd hate to see what the people having sex in movies would do if something went wrong. Thank God for a sense of humor, I guess.


----------



## soulseer (Jul 26, 2013)

My wife has never allowed me to pearl necklace her lol. To be fair I don't see a female receiving much pleasure from that particular sex act.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## the2ofus (Jan 28, 2014)

soulseer said:


> My wife has never allowed me to pearl necklace her lol. To be fair I don't see a female receiving much pleasure from that particular sex act.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Except for the sheer pleasure of watching her husband and the novelty.


----------



## tinybuddha58 (Mar 29, 2014)

soulseer said:


> My wife has never allowed me to pearl necklace her lol. To be fair I don't see a female receiving much pleasure from that particular sex act.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Do you have to receive "pleasure" to do something for your SO? I would do whatever my husband wanted for his pleasure not just mine. That being said he needs to be willing to do the same for me.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Ladies .... Don't laugh when we are boning you. 

Bite your lips, keep your mouths shut, and moan like the wh0res we want you to be. Is that too fvcking much to ask?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

Waited4This said:


> Me and my wife were talking about some sexual acts like a boob job, not the plastic surgery kind, and said that she doesn't think when could keep a straight face during the act. Are there other women out there that have this same problem?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



I think if you've never done a breast, hand or foot job before, she would be unsure about them, and maybe laughing is her way to deal with it?

I know Mrs.CuddleBug at first was uneasy, but now, just gets on top of me, oils her breasts and starts giving me an oiled breast job, oral and oiled hand job. She doesn't mind at all and of course I tell her, that feels soooo good and she's amazing, so she really gets into it and doesn't feel uneasy.


----------

